# 70" Screen Viewing Distance



## rph123 (Jun 17, 2013)

I am considering buying a 70" TV, and my main viewing distance is about 14 feet. Will this be to big?


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm viewing a 65" from about 8 feet and it could really be bigger, so I would feel certain that a 70" would be none too big viewed from 14 feet.
Enjoy your new setup !lddude:


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

rph123 said:


> I am considering buying a 70" TV, and my main viewing distance is about 14 feet. Will this be too big?


The guide used internationally by imaging experts for a 1080p 16x9 display, is a 30 degree viewing angle (for average 20/20 vision). That closely equates with 1.5 x screen diagonal. A seating distance according to those recommendations places the average viewer close enough to perceive maximum image resolution, without detecting pixel structure. Sitting closer results in a pixelated image. Farther away and the viewer will lose detail in the program's image and also diminish the sense of immersion in the action on the screen. These are averages that work for most viewers.

According to those calculations, a 14' seating distance would be appropriate for a 112" diagonal screen. Many people have a hard time watching regular TV programming on a display that occupies so much of their field of view. HD movies and sports are great on a large screen. Mixed television programming not so much.

Best regards and beautiful pictures,
Alan Brown, President
CinemaQuest, Inc.
A Lion AV Consultants affiliate

"Advancing the art and science of electronic imaging"


----------

